# Anyone help with the cause of UTERINE PROLAPSE?



## whitesugarmouse (Jun 14, 2010)

I have already mistakenly posted this under RECTAL prolapse and now find it is a Uterine. Can anyone help me understand why this would happen in a healthy non breeding female who has never bred?


----------

